# Eagle for 1999



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of a model company that is putting out a Space 1999 Eagle?
:roll:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

starlord said:


> Does anyone know of a model company that is putting out a Space 1999 Eagle?
> :roll:




Product Enterprise released a nice diecast version a few years back....other than that there's the useless Airfix version or some resin kits.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Airfix and AMT are the only companies I know of that issued a styrene kit of the Eagle, the kit, from two different companies are identical, it was last re-issued in 1999. It was a good starting point, but needed a lot of work to get right. There is a Japanese company also that sells one, bit it is more of a toy than a model kit. It has only a passing resemblance to the Spaceship, it has wheels on the footpads and on the passenger pod! 
Here is an example of what can be achieved with the Airfix/AMT kit:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_14161.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1417.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1420.JPG

The basic kit has about 40 parts, the version I built, with all of the scratchbuilt enhancements is over 200 pieces, the landing gear assemblies are 60 pieces total.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kenlee said:


> AMT is the only company I know of that issued a styrene kit of the Eagle, it was last re-issued in 1999. There is a Japanese company also that sells one, bit it is more of a toy than a model kit. It has only a passing resemblance to the Spaceship, it has wheels on the footpads and on the passenger pod!




You're most probably aware but the Airfix and AMT eagle are the same.


----------



## DonS (Feb 3, 2010)

How about these:

http://www.replicasunlimitedhobbies.com/category_s/42.htm


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I can testify to the resin kit from replicas unlimited. I got one a couple of years back & it is a good solid kit though it does need a bit of tweeking.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281894
I've breen thinking about getting the "Hawk" they do as well but other models get in the way 

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think that I could aford the $200.00 price tag for one.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Warp makes a passable one (only 12", though) which you can find here:
http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/warp_models/default.htm


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Check around, I bought one at Nationals this year for $20, still sealed....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

kenlee said:


> Airfix and AMT are the only companies I know of that issued a styrene kit of the Eagle, the kit,


The Eagle from Space 1999 was not put out by AMT it was originaly an MPC kit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

And AMT rereleased it.

Either way, it's the same frelling kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

CLBrown said:


> Warp makes a passable one (only 12", though) which you can find here:
> http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/warp_models/default.htm




From what I've read about that Warp kit.....I think anyone would have to be mad not to go and buy one of the 12 inch diecasts by PE instead.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> The Eagle from Space 1999 was not put out by AMT it was originaly an MPC kit.


True, my mistake. I had the AMT re-issue in mind when I wrote this. MPC and Airfix issued the same kit at the same time in 1975. MPC in the U.S. and Airfix in England.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SUNGOD said:


> From what I've read about that Warp kit.....I think anyone would have to be mad not to go and buy one of the 12 inch diecasts by PE instead.


True, I have several of these and the best thing, no assembly required.
I don't know what the prices for the PE Eagles are like now, but when they were first released they were cheaper than the Warp model.
Just checked E-bay, you can get 2 Warp kits for what the PE Eagles are selling for now.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I've got the plans for a paper Eagle model on my computer. One day, I may put my mental stability to the test and make a run on it...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> From what I've read about that Warp kit.....I think anyone would have to be mad not to go and buy one of the 12 inch diecasts by PE instead.


There are articles here and there on the web on carefully disassembling those (without cutting or breaking it) in order to allow a rebuild so that it can be puttied here and there to cover some seams and nozzles drilled out and other such improvements.

I've got two of them and the accuracy is excellent. The main thing that must be done from a modeler's perspective is correcting the inevitable results of it being a mass produced, factory assembled, partially metal display model. The shapes are much better than the MPC kit and I've used the PE to accurize the shapes of the MPC kit (work in progress)--within reason. There are some things about the MPC kit that are just too much to deal with to be worth the effort for that size. Many modelers have shown that some detailing for the MPC kit can make it a lot more accurate--especially cutting out the plastic between the cage bars.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The reson I've looked for an Egle is due to that I have a moonbase (space 1999) model that Ive not built yet, but I was thinking that a eagle woukd be nice to have next to it when it gets done.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

There used to be this... something like 22" long?... multimedia Eagle kit out there, I can't recall who made it though.. is that the one you guys are discussing (at ~$300?) The one that had spring-loaded mechanical leg elements and turned aluminum engine bells and so forth? I remember being VERY impressed by it, but knew I could never afford it, nor would I have anyplace to put it. (Yes, I'm prepared for a "large Enterprise," but that's because I LOVE the Enterprise, while I just "like" and "enjoy" the Eagle.  )


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had one of the PE metal/plastic Eagles for a number of years now. I really like it - it's basically the same size and scale as the MPC/Airfix Eagle that was released in the 70's, but they took care of all the inaccuracies of the original scale model to make it look more like the actual filming model. It may not be a model that you can build, but it's a terrific display model.

I keep meaning to buy one of the candy-striped Rescue Eagles, but it's in the back of my mind.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah, it was a company called "Small Art Works" which made the 22" Eagle which was so amazing.

The website is still up... see here.
http://www.smallartworks.ca/index.html

However, it seems that they've discontinued production. If you can find one of their kits, though, it's still the most amazing thing I've seen.

I get the impression that the "replicas unlimited" ship may be either a "transfer of design" or just a very similar model to the Small Art Works kit... if anyone has seen both, care to comment?

SMA has some great references as well... you might find this of interest, for example:
http://www.smallartworks.ca/Articles/Restoration/Restore1.html

And you might want to look into the most accurate blueprints available...
http://www.smallartworks.ca/PS/Space1999/ChrisTrice/Blueprints/Blueprints.html

You might also find this of interest:
http://www.space1999.net/eagle/
http://www.space1999.net/catacombs/main/linkeagleb.html
http://www.eagletransporter.com/

And there USED to be a site called "www.space1999eagle.com" where the site owner put up some really amazing rendered images of his CGI eagle, in high resolution (and sold some poster-sized HD prints of these same images). Unfortunately, this seems to be gone, but I do have screen-sized version of most of the images still.

EDIT: One last link... a review of the build-up of a "replicas unlimited" kit.
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/1999/js_rueagle.htm


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

The 12" Product Enterprises version was based upon the WARP kit.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

CLBrown said:


> There used to be this... something like 22" long?... multimedia Eagle kit out there, I can't recall who made it though.. is that the one you guys are discussing (at ~$300?) The one that had spring-loaded mechanical leg elements and turned aluminum engine bells and so forth? I remember being VERY impressed by it, but knew I could never afford it, nor would I have anyplace to put it. (Yes, I'm prepared for a "large Enterprise," but that's because I LOVE the Enterprise, while I just "like" and "enjoy" the Eagle.  )


You might be thinking of the A B Models eagle kit.

As for building an eagle a person could probably find all the parts they need reading the sales section over at Eagle Transporter.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> I can testify to the resin kit from replicas unlimited. I got one a couple of years back & it is a good solid kit though it does need a bit of tweeking.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281894
> I've breen thinking about getting the "Hawk" they do as well but other models get in the way
> 
> ...


I know Ron at Replicas Unlimited, and he has recently remastered a good portion of the kit.

I hope to own a copy of his kit at some point here.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Starlord,

I've got one of the AMT/ERTL/MPC kits that I might be willing to part with if your interested.

PM me and lets talk.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> I know Ron at Replicas Unlimited, and he has recently remastered a good portion of the kit.
> 
> I hope to own a copy of his kit at some point here.


MMM thats intriguing... Do you know what he did? Maybe a rescue eagle would look good on my shelves too.

:wave:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

the eagle is a interesting design, but the set lay out was not matched to the size of the craft. if it had been. you would not drop down in to the seat. in the front pod of the eagle. but sit like geting into a seat that is at floor level or a foot or more off the floor. 
this is based on the size of the door on the back of the pod. i think if the door was a 1/4in. smaller, and then moved up. then the set would match the ship. overr all this would make the eagle look much bigger.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

A user has a model for sale. he's got to find out how much the shipping would be and that and the price is in my range. so it looks like I will be getting one within a week or so.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

starlord said:


> A user has a model for sale. he's got to find out how much the shipping would be and that and the price is in my range. so it looks like I will be getting one within a week or so.


That looks like the 12" PE Eagle with the Laboratory Pod... I was able to find someone on eBay selling the pod independently of the model itself for a very modest price. I like to swap the Passenger Pod and the Laboratory Pod occasionally to change the look of it.

Bryan


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

edward 2 said:


> the eagle is a interesting design, but the set lay out was not matched to the size of the craft. if it had been. you would not drop down in to the seat. in the front pod of the eagle. but sit like geting into a seat that is at floor level or a foot or more off the floor.
> this is based on the size of the door on the back of the pod. i think if the door was a 1/4in. smaller, and then moved up. then the set would match the ship. overr all this would make the eagle look much bigger.


Actually, the original build-up of the eagle worked quite nicely. But as the series progressed, they made some compromises... lowered the cockpit set to be on the same floor level as the rest of the ship, at first, and then eventually (second season) they lost the entire front access corridor.

You should take a look at this, from an italian guy name Roberto Baldassari:

http://www.space1999.net/eagle/

I'd check out the whole site, if I were you, but at least check out the "making of..." page, and go down to read his blurb about the command module.

You might also enjoy this...

http://teamwesthead.co.uk/images/Eagle_Spacecraft_3D_Space_1999.jpg

which is just a medium-quality scan of one of Roberto's sheets


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

A B Models in England did a few Eagles that were sold exclusively by Comet Miniatures, including a full replica of 44" Eagle No. 1 with mostly resin parts, white metal cages, sprung landing gear, and a soldered brass spine pre-assembled.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

A user sent me email and I'm buying a eagle from that person. I should have it late next week. Once my B5 model is done, I'll be staring work on my moonbase alpha model and the eagle will go with it when it's on display.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

soeone needs to clean out their PM box.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*just before 12:00 today, it came! I now have a AMT space 1999 Eagle model. It has never been open. so I'll wait until my model table is clear the I'll open it and get ready to build it.
*


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

All I've done so far has been to open the amt box and check out the parts. everything is good with the model.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

starlord said:


> All I've done so far has been to open the amt box and check out the parts. everything is good with the model.


And all is right with the world! :thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a eagle model kit and the box has the AMT logo on the box.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starlord said:


> I got a eagle model kit and the box has the AMT logo on the box.


Thats the common kit and its ok to start with. The tooling was originally done by MPC and back at that time, it was sold in the UK under the Airfix name, as MPC and Airfix distributed each others kits in their respective countries. AMT later picked up the MPC tooling and put it out themselves. As noted it was last about about 12-13 years ago.

Minicraft from Korea had a crude wind up Eagle with wheels under the feet. I have seen either this kit, or more likely a copy of it in some no name Chinese or Korean boxes. Either way, its pretty crappy and not worth messing with.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had the box sitting to one side, and every time I looked that way I felt the need to start the model. Right now I have put the control cabin togher and the first area that it is on. so it was been stated. this makes the 3rd full model I have stared and the 4th model whick almost got wiped out, is being rebuild.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in 1979 I think it was the publisher of Fine Scale Modeler put out a book entitled Famous Spaceships of Fact and Fantasy and one of the kits covered in the book was the Eagle under the MPC brand. If you can find the article it may help with the detailing. 
Can you going to post images of your build and if so will you????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

From what I recall a big help on the MPC/AMT kit is to either make a new framework for the top of the "body" or else cut out a lot of blank areas that are molded solid. I built this kit when it first came out so its been a couple decades.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bizarre why anyone would buy an AMT/Airfix eagle when Product Enterprise do a much more accurate one........but I think starlord had his mind set on the AMT one from the start by the looks of things.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Bizarre why anyone would buy an AMT/Airfix eagle when Product Enterprise do a much more accurate one........but I think starlord had his mind set on the AMT one from the start by the looks of things.


That's one reason I provided as much information as I could about the PE Eagle. I've had a couple of the AMT Eagles - I've even got an unbuilt one in my closet. The main reason that it's unbuilt is because the PE Eagle fixes all of the problems that the original styrene models couldn't afford to include in the kit...and it's the same size and scale.

If anyone can find a cost and time effective way to take the AMT Eagle and make it look as good as the PE Eagle, more power to them. You basically have to start from scratch for some sections and re-build it completely. For a modeler that enjoys the challenge, that's great. If you just want a decent display model that closely resembles the original, then pay the extra money for the PE and it's well worth it.

Bryan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For me the reason would be cost and the fact that I have two of the MPC kits... In a lot of cases also I like to detail up and fix an old kit rather than just stick the parts of a new, better kit together. Its just a different kind of modelling.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

"Can you going to post images of your build and if so will you????"

I think you asked if I would post photos whilw building the model.
now that I have a flash, I might try to do that.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

"SUNGOD" I am a model builder, I've never even try to do resin or anything else. Plus I looked over all the models at the hobby shop down the road and there was NOTHING in the way of a eagle model. so when one was offed to be sold to my I said yes. Right now it lookes like it will be a 2 week ob og building the kit.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Gemini1999 said:


> That's one reason I provided as much information as I could about the PE Eagle. I've had a couple of the AMT Eagles - I've even got an unbuilt one in my closet. The main reason that it's unbuilt is because the PE Eagle fixes all of the problems that the original styrene models couldn't afford to include in the kit...and it's the same size and scale.
> 
> If anyone can find a cost and time effective way to take the AMT Eagle and make it look as good as the PE Eagle, more power to them. You basically have to start from scratch for some sections and re-build it completely. For a modeler that enjoys the challenge, that's great. If you just want a decent display model that closely resembles the original, then pay the extra money for the PE and it's well worth it.
> 
> Bryan


With a little work and a lot of patience, the MPC/AMT/Airfix Eagle can be made presentable. This is mine with 200+ additions and modifications to the basic kit. All of the modifications were scratch built utilizing pieces from my spares box. The only aftermarket parts I purchased were the decals. This was built up using the AMT re-issue from 1999.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_14161.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1420.JPG


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I have 8 of the 12" PE models and one of the big 24" ones. They are all fantastic replicas, but they aren't models that I built. I have built one of the AMT models and, while it isn't terribly accurate, it is definitely recognizable as an Eagle and was fun to build and detail.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starlord said:


> "Can you going to post images of your build and if so will you????"
> 
> I think you asked if I would post photos whilw building the model.
> now that I have a flash, I might try to do that.


Yes, that's what I meant. Sorry for any confusion but I do not recall any images posted by you which is why I phrased the question that way.
I wonder when and if R2 will do their reissue of the Eagle and what improvments they will make.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if your look around the Forums, you can fine some of my photos, not of the eagle as it's not even started yet. but I have put up a few of others.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I tackled a re-issued AMT Space:1999 Eagle, full-on accurizing as much as I could, plus a Moonbase Alpha with Alien Planet base/background:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackbirdcd/sets/72057594141138948/

- Rebuilt the cages
- Altered the angle of the spine
- Added missing detail behind the cages
- Modified the engine assemblies, replacing the fuel pods, adding wires
- Scratch-built the landing struts


EagleClose by BlackBirdCD, on Flickr

It was a ton of work, and frankly I found the PE Eagle had better proportions overall. But the journey with the AMT kit was rewarding, and it's one of my favorite build-ups.

I'll never build that kit again.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Very nice. And I understand not wanting to repeat the experience. Must've taken forever.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I can see that it's not impossible to rework the AMT/MPC Eagle into a nice looking display model, but it sounds like nearly as much work to rework the Monogram Galactica into a something that more closely represents the original model.

I applaud your skill and efforts, because it's way beyond my capabilities - at least that's what I tell myself. I do agree about the proportioning on the PE Eagle to be a bit more pleasing to the eye because I took a look at the parts in my AMT kit next to the PE Eagle and you can see the difference even if the scale is similar.

Terrific work!

Bryan


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

BlackbirdCD said:


> I tackled a re-issued AMT Space:1999 Eagle, full-on accurizing as much as I could, plus a Moonbase Alpha with Alien Planet base/background:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackbirdcd/sets/72057594141138948/


Holy cow, BlackbirdCD! That's amazing. Does a buildup thread on that exist anywhere? I'd love to read about how you did Alpha.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Awesome job BlackbirdCD!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

model on !!:wave:

Dave


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you for the compliments, everyone! I have not written up anything on the buildup, although I probably could after I finish some side projects (life is extremely busy for me right now).

The Moonbase was a fun thought, and my friend Cobywan had the pieces laser-cut for me at his model shop. I'd drawn up the shapes in AutoCAD to fit with the platform I'd constructed. The moon landscape was sculpted with AVES, I added craters with a variety of pin-heads and nail heads. I've considered casting the base and selling it as a simple kit, but haven't gotten to it yet. The rest of the stand was built up with sheet styrene, and I painted the background with an airbrush for the planet, and spattered white paint for the stars.

The Eagle was a longer project. I began in 1999 when they re-issued the kit. After building up the details for the inner cages it sat for a few years until I picked it up again. 

I first tried digging out the kit's cages with a dremel I found that it was not looking that great so I ditched the cages and re-built them with bits of round styrene stock. I looked better than my attempts to dig out the cages, but overall I'm not entirely happy with them either. It's ended up being a model that looks good from 5 to 10 feet, and I don't at all regret the effort.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

after the glue got spilled last weenend, I've not be able to do any. but I had stated on my eagle kit.


----------



## Jay Chladek (Apr 17, 2001)

Actually, if one were to build the Airfix/Fundimensions/AMT kit out of the box and just do a first class job on the paintwork (and use some aftermarket decals), it can look the part just fine. I did this one back in 1999-2000 and I'm pretty pleased with the results:

With a PE Eagle for comparison


















By itself:


















Only modification I did to this model was to drill out the thruster ports. I did try an experiment with decals as well to simulate the appearance of something in the cages. In conjunction with a wash it sort of worked, but it took a bit of effort to pull off. If modifications are done though, it can be made to really shine and it helps test the skill of a modeler quite nicely.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The MPC-Fundimensions/Airfix/AMT Eagle was a disappointment from the beginning. I remember walking home from my LHS in Elgin, Illinois in 1975 and getting it home only to find the contents lacking. It was definitely a "kids" kit. I built it again in January, 1999 and cut the plastic out from the cages, but it just looked wrong. So, I decided to try modifying the kit this way:

>Kept the command module (a.k.a. the beak), the spine, the passenger module, and the engines. The command module is the wrong cross-section (too "flat"), and the passenger module's sloped sides are wrong (too steep), but I kept them.
>Scratch-built the cages with Evergreen tubing. When you build it, you notice the tubing should be a MUCH smaller diameter than the kit would have you believe.
>Scratch-built the companionways in the cages, and detailed them with random kit parts, mostly from the Revell 1/48th scale Mercury-Gemini kit.
> *ahem* Re-aligned the spine.
>Used paper clips as plumbing around the engines.
>Scratch-built the landing gear, but didn't "spring" them.
I wish I still had the model...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this last weekend I had a bottle of glue spil onto the table that I had set up for models. today I worked on my eagle model, most of it was fine. Only the read section of the eagle had gotten wet and as the cement has melted some of the plastic, I had to remove some of the plastic. But it was not bad, and the rest of the model has been done. only now I'll have to figure out what the maint job will be like as in my sci-fi story it will take place around 3500AD.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

The model is now about 90% done, I was able to built it today. Right now it's sitting on my work table letting the cement harden during the night. In order to make it fit into the story I am writing, it will not be all white, I have already started mixing paint so that I can paint it like I want it.


----------



## Jay Chladek (Apr 17, 2001)

Looks like a clean build to me. Now the fun can REALLY begin, painting it!


----------

